# Union Graduate Headstock Assembly



## Aden30mm (14 Dec 2012)

Good day

I have been offered a Union Graduate lathe (1988 build), I need to consider how to move it in my pick up. Consequently does anyone have the specifications for the complete headstock assembly (without the bed and tail stock). I’m interested in the weight, and general size dimensions. Also any hints on how to transport (it will have to be laid down for transit), would be gratefully received.

I have tried to source this information other where on the web, to no avail.

Furthermore, I cannot go back to the seller for information as it is being sold by someone who has lost her husband, and I do not wish to cause any further distress.

Kind regards

Aden30mm


----------



## flh801978 (14 Dec 2012)

I move them in my estate car
remove bed 2 bolts 1/2 whit 13/16 spanner ( socket)
remove outboard bed 2 bolts

walk the pedastal to car tip over and lift base into load area I put a cardboard sheet down to help it slide in

it weighs perhaps 100 kg

Ian


----------



## barrywat (14 Dec 2012)

Hi, according to the L.R.e. Machinery site a standard 30" bed lathe weighs 228 kg. I know from moving mine that the headstock is definitely something you don't want to try lifting on your own. I dismantled it at the school I bought it from and transported it in a trailer.

Mine is now nicely set up in my basement workshop, slid in down the steps on planks and controlled with ropes. Really not looking forward to the day when it has to come back up the steps for the impending house move.

Barry


----------



## Bills Elm (14 Dec 2012)

Aden30mm":111x90r4 said:


> Good day
> 
> I have been offered a Union Graduate lathe (1988 build), I need to consider how to move it in my pick up. Consequently does anyone have the specifications for the complete headstock assembly (without the bed and tail stock). I’m interested in the weight, and general size dimensions. Also any hints on how to transport (it will have to be laid down for transit), would be gratefully received.
> 
> ...



Lying flat on the floor af a transit will be fine just make sure you wedge it in to stop it rolling about as it is cast iron and although very strong it can still be brittle and the casting could break if it gets tossed about against something in the transit! although this is unlikely just be aware of it.

Have a look here you should find all the info you need http://www.woodturninglathes.co.uk/Headstock.html


----------



## flh801978 (14 Dec 2012)

I was talking about the pedastal weighing 100kg
the whole lathe varies according to which model

But I have no probs getting one into a load area of an estate or van by myself


----------



## 12345Peter (14 Dec 2012)

The headstock pedestal weighs approx.160 Kilos.

Regards
Peter


----------



## pip1954 (14 Dec 2012)

hi 
wow you must be stronger than me i got my jubilee on a pallet 1mtre square (gives you an idea of area needed for transport) i want to move it (3 pieces) into a wheelbarrow and i struggled to get head stock into barrow on my own did it in the end, but was not easy but i did it :lol: =D> 
pip


----------



## Aden30mm (15 Dec 2012)

Hi gents

1. This is what I have now come up with:

Union Graduate Weight 228kg complete
42” bed & leg assembly approx 70Kg
Outboard Turning Assembly approx 25Kg

Approx weight of undressed pedestal 228Kg - 95Kg = 133Kg or >290lb in old money

Height of pedestal 1150mm – 46”
Width of pedestal 400mm – 16”
Length of bed 1066mm – 42” 

Pick-up loadbay length 1530mm – 6 ft
Width 1456mm 58”

Many thanks to you gents for your kind assistance. I take someone to give me a hand given the above weights to load and unload.

Kind Regards

Aden30mm


----------

